
Court Throws Out Lawsuit Against Tor for Providing Anonymous Routing - finch_
https://reason.com/2019/05/21/court-throws-out-lawsuit-against-tor-for-providing-anonymous-routing/
======
duxup
>All of Plaintiff's claims are state law causes of action that would hold Tor,
an internet service provider, liable for information originating with a third
party. Those claims are barred by the CDA. Accordingly, Plaintiff's claims
against Tor are dismissed.

Sounds about right.

Terrible to read about the death of a child but TOR isn't responsible.

